# My NEW hunting TRUCK!!! LOOK OUT!!!!!!



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Road hunters! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you need to get the machine gun mount option for the roof. :roll: :lol: And camo


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, it needs camo. So no one will see you. Definatly camo.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I wanna see how fast you can change a flat!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a little better picture...............


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I wanna see how fast you can change a flat!


Can it even get a flat? :lol: That would be fun to drive around! Especially if it was in Camo color!


----------

